# Calendar Picture Nominations



## Thumper

*Calendar Pictures*

Okay!

Third time is a charm, right?

Maybe we can use this thread to post pictures from OTHER threads that yall' think is "Calendar worthy".

Yes, we all have cute dogs, but let's look for pictures with 'Calendar girl/boy" like qualities, nice backgrounds, poses, etc. And Melissa can look through them and see if they have the right resolution and all that complicated photography stuff that she is so savvy with 

There are pictures in MANY threads, so if you see one, whether it be in the gallery, a photo challenge, or a random thread, please share it here, so it will be easy for Melissa to see all of the ones that we like.

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> Let's get this rolling!
> 
> Anyone want to nominate a picture for the Havanese Forum calendar, feel free to post here.
> 
> New pictures are also welcome!
> 
> The sooner we get some pictures nominated, then we can set a date or find some way to vote, maybe a poll.
> 
> So what are YOUR favorite Havanese Photos???
> 
> Kara


I need to figure this forum out!! Where do we find the pictures?


----------



## mintchip

Do the photos need to be a certain size or resolution?


----------



## Thumper

There are alot of great pictures in the Gallery and the Photo-Forum, on the various Monthly Challenges, Funny Hav Photo's, etc. Honestly, I'm not sure about the resolution requirements. Maybe Melissa could answer that? That might eliminate some great pictures  But fortunately, we have alot!

I would guess that the smaller resolutions ones could be put on a collage page and still utilized?

Kara


----------



## mintchip

Thumperlove said:


> There are alot of great pictures in the Gallery and the Photo-Forum, on the various Monthly Challenges, Funny Hav Photo's, etc. Honestly, I'm not sure about the resolution requirements. Maybe Melissa could answer that? That might eliminate some great pictures  But fortunately, we have alot!
> 
> I would guess that the smaller resolutions ones could be put on a collage page and still utilized?
> 
> Kara


Just a thought---We shrink them for the forum but I bet most people have the original size ones on their computers at home.
Sally


----------



## Lina

I would like to nominate this picture of Dora, if Amanda wouldn't mind, of course... I just think it's such a GREAT action shot. 

http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=46749&postcount=22


----------



## ama0722

Oh Lina,
Thanks! Dora had a lot of fun at the beach and trying to capture it was hard. The issue I see right off the bat is the size of the photos. That photo of Dora is cropped and probably wouldn't be big enough resolution especially if Melissa makes corrections-remove shadowing, etc. Not sure what Melissa has to work with but I am the photo historian for rescue. I get photos all the time that are absolutely adorable on email but then I go to put them in the newsletter or blow them up for a video and they aren't the resolution or the quality. I think as much as we love these photos and our dogs, this should probably be in the pros hands. I know how much frustration I had the first rescue video I created when everyone wanted to make sure their foster dog was in it but that adorable photo they sent me was cropped and looked like 8 giant pixels when I tried to put it on dvd! 

Okay I have another idea, maybe next year (most of us haven't been here a year!) if we could take and vote maybe 4 pictures from each of Marj's photo challenge each month on the calendar. I love the photo challenge and am always checking it and this would be an awesome calendar! Just a though but I love the photo challenges and it gets me out bonding with the girls and thinking of fun things for them to do!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief

I like that idea Amanda, if I read you correctly you take 4 pics from each challenge & put 4 pics per month for the year 2009?? That is a good idea. And I too vote for that pic of Dora - it is classic!!


----------



## Thumper

OHHH!! That's a great one! 

I would like to nominate THIS one of Goldie:


----------



## whitBmom

Yes! That one is so gorgeous.... Awwwwww, how cute!!


----------



## whitBmom

The one of Dora gliding through the air is an awesome action shot!! How do you do that Amanda? I am never quick enough.. lol


----------



## Thumper

I like this picture, too..the whole series is great, but I think the "Head tilt" on this one is speaking to US! lol


----------



## Lina

Kara, yes definitely the head tilt picture! It's one of my all-time favorites of Stogie.


----------



## Thumper

Oh and I've always loved these too:


----------



## Paige

Those are all great choices.


----------



## Dawna

Good choices y'all!!!!!!!!!!!Love them!!!!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I love the picture of Goldie with the wings but i cant find it.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Dont tell my dogs i said that!


----------



## Sissygirl

Kara,

I love the one of Gucci - she is young and sitting in the grass - great Spring pic.

I didn't know how to get it on here...

does this help?
http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/720/cat/500/ppuser/375

Marie


----------



## Cosmosmom

There are so- many adorable pictures I know it is going to be hard to pick !!
there was a calendar sold on Amazon and those pictures all looked so posed .. do not get me wrong it was cute and I bought two and gave away some as gifts .
I just know we could do better as I have seen such wonderful pictures here on this site .. I like the posed and I also like the natural and action shots . It will be hard to decide but the good news is that we have a lot of clever and talented people participating and involved to make sure it is exceptional ..
Yeah !!


----------



## Thumper

Aww, Thanks Sissy and Marie!( I called you Sissy and had to come back and edit it! LOL)

I can't remember if that is cropped or not? So it may not work  But I'm happy you noticed  That is one of my favorites of Gucci, too! It is my SCREENSAVER! :whoo: 

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Lilly's mom

I would like to nominate the picture of the white havi looking at her newborn white puppy this would be PERFECT for may Mothers day.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/900/cat/500/ppuser/896


----------



## Thumper

I love that picture, too.

Honey Poney has ALOT of great pictures and collages.

Kara


----------



## Missy

I would like to nominate this picture of Obiwan and his mom. it just touches my heart.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/1102/cat/500/ppuser/747


----------



## dboudreau

Thank you Kara, My Favorite Sam picture is:


----------



## dboudreau

I love the picture of the "Motherly Love" too. It just melts the heart.


----------



## Melissa Miller

I replying before I read all the replies. 

The images here wont be perfect resolution, but we can always get the high resolution copy from the person if we need to. Make sense?


----------



## Thumper

You're welcome!

You have SEVERAL great pictures of Sam!

I think I suggested that "ball" picture on the other Calendar thread. lol, Heck.....you and Melissa could easily put together a calendar with the pictures you both have! lol

That Mother's Day picture is perfect!


Kara


----------



## Thumper

Oh my!

Did you see the new pictures of Sissy and Dusty in the Gallery today? Gorgeous!!

Kara


----------



## Laurief

I love the website where you can make your own calendar. I am going to make a calendar for DH for xmas of his three pups,I know he will LOVE it!! I would love a calendar of all my friends pups on the forum. Keep the nominations up!!
Laurie


----------



## Thumper

Laurief said:


> I love the website where you can make your own calendar. I am going to make a calendar for DH for xmas of his three pups,I know he will LOVE it!! I would love a calendar of all my friends pups on the forum. Keep the nominations up!!
> Laurie


Laurie, I think I will do the same for my DH!  Great idea!! But I would also love one with my Forum Friends' pictures. I dont' think anyone should be offended, I know I'm not. Some people have better cameras and talent! :biggrin1: All the dogs here are special!

I think it would be great to see a month from one of you MHS'rs! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Kara, I agree, and I am not one who has a lot of time for pics and downloading pics, so If my beautiful babies(in my eyes) dont make the ":cut" I would not be offended. I would love to be able to just see other Havs that I know!! Hubby is a big workout nut, every day he works out and registers his weight on a calendar, so I know he would love one of his three babies!! We have a regular Hav calendar & he always says, "did you see the one for the month of..." and "I think Lily (or any of this three) would look better on this page". So I am excited to do a calendar for him. I also have a website of a person who does blankets from a picture and I might have one made for him too. 
Laurie


----------



## Amy R.

I feel like I missed a thread. So, are we doing a calendar for the Forum, and we'll all be able to buy one? Kara, are you designing/organizing it? 
I'd be absolutely thrilled to have one!


----------



## Thumper

Amy R. said:


> I feel like I missed a thread. So, are we doing a calendar for the Forum, and we'll all be able to buy one? Kara, are you designing/organizing it?
> I'd be absolutely thrilled to have one!


Nope, not me!

Melissa is putting one together, we are just putting some of our favorite pictures here for her to consider. Of course, some pictures may not have the right resolution, or have been cropped, etc.

I guess this is basically an "idea" thread 

I *KNOW* you have one of Biscuit you want to show?? hint hint! 

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl

I love this pic of Wuppie (?)

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/897/cat/2

Marie


----------



## Amy R.

Ok, thanks Kara, now I get it . What fun!!! I don't really have any that are professional enough, but these are my favorites. I am working on some runway shots of the coveralls, of course! LOL hoto: The L's came & fit perfectly, go figure, since he weighs 15# ! But I'm keeping the XL's for when his coat grows out over the winter.


----------



## Amy R.

Somehow my sofa is always the backdrop---wow, so professional ound: 
But it's where he hangs out a lot. These are just fun, not nominations, except perhaps "upside down dog", LOL. You must admit, it is unique!!ound:


----------



## Leeann

Laurief said:


> Kara, I agree, and I am not one who has a lot of time for pics and downloading pics, so If my beautiful babies(in my eyes) dont make the ":cut" I would not be offended. I would love to be able to just see other Havs that I know!! Hubby is a big workout nut, every day he works out and registers his weight on a calendar, so I know he would love one of his three babies!! We have a regular Hav calendar & he always says, "did you see the one for the month of..." and "I think Lily (or any of this three) would look better on this page". So I am excited to do a calendar for him. I also have a website of a person who does blankets from a picture and I might have one made for him too.
> Laurie


Laurie do you mind sharing that website, I would love to have a blanket done. I really want to have the boys picture taken profes. as I am not very good with a camera either.

Put a vote in for me on Debbie's Sam jumping over a ball, my DH LOVES that picture.
I need to do some digging to come up with some more favorite of ours, I know there are a few that I really loved.


----------



## Thumper

Biscuit is TOO darn cute.......I can really tell that he LOVES that sofa! ound: Nah........Really??? :biggrin1: I wish I could get that comfortable in THAT many places on the couch. Seriously, I would never leave. hah

I'd like to know about the blanket, too! It sounds pretty neat.

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom

There are actually quite a few websites where you can order throws from pictures. I use Shutterfly to develop my digital pictures and they offer a lot of different items (no throw though). I am tempted to buy the luggage tags with Brady's picture. I already have a coffee mug with his picture on it.

Here is one of the websites I found for the throws.http://www.personalthrows.com/?gclid=CJT64MnG1Y4CFQUsPAodXDZ6-Q


----------



## Amy R.

Karen, what fun! I'm thinking throw pillow, lol ! That would be a hoot when people walk into a room.

Kara, the sofa is down, so it's his fave spot for napping, looking out the window, and TV watching . It's mine, too!!!
He also loves his wicker crate. So kinda makes up for not getting to sleep in bed w/us.


----------



## CinnCinn

Kara,

Is it possible to have several pictures for each month, like a collage'? (sp)

I don't think I have any "calendar" quality pictures, but a few I like are:


----------



## Thumper

Those are precious!!! 

I am not in charge of the calendar, I just started a thread to get the pictures in one place for Melissa  She is the expert.

I think a collage would be really cool, maybe for the cover or extra page? Something like that....But we'd have to ask Melissa about it.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh my! There is just too many good ones to choose from.

I love this one - sorry I don't know how to include in post

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/440/cat/506

Marie


----------



## Melissa Miller

Oh My GOODNESS!
There are some really great options in here. That was sweet to post the one of Goldie and Stogie.... 

There are so many good ones, some I already know I LOVE. 

Lets keep this thread going, its like a Hall of Fame of Photos.


----------



## Thumper

Sissygirl said:


> Oh my! There is just too many good ones to choose from.
> 
> I love this one - sorry I don't know how to include in post
> 
> http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/440/cat/506
> 
> Marie


Marie,

I had to copy and save it and then repost it. lol, but the link works just as well  You are finding alot of gems!!!

Melissa, I'm glad its helping! This is the "Hall of Fame"! Perfect! And it would NOT be a Hav-forum calendar without Stogie and Goldie.

Kara


----------



## Poornima

Amy, 

I hadn't seen the pictures of Biscuit on the sofa on this thread when I answered you on another thread. He is so cute and hope he gets on the calendar.


----------



## mintchip

Amy R. said:


> Ok, thanks Kara, now I get it . What fun!!! I don't really have any that are professional enough, but these are my favorites. I am working on some runway shots of the coveralls, of course! LOL hoto: The L's came & fit perfectly, go figure, since he weighs 15# ! But I'm keeping the XL's for when his coat grows out over the winter.


Amy Biscuit's adorable photos remind me so much of Oliver's. I looking forward to seeing them playing together next month.
Sally


----------



## Sissygirl

This one is darling

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/434/cat/500/ppuser/136

and this one, too

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/169/cat/500/ppuser/323

or look at this
http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/166/cat/500/ppuser/323

There is just so many - I don't know how you will ever figure it out! These havs are gorgeous!


----------



## Amy R.

Thanks, Poornima and Sally. It wil be so much fun for our guys to meet!

Marie, those are all great pix---I LOVE Maddie, just the most gorgeous pup, with the coloring I am dreaming of--- and the three precious pups are definitely a hands-down WINNER!


----------



## Missy

Here two of my favorite pictures of Jasper and Cash. in the first doing their best impression of a dog chow commercial and in the 2nd they are finding their Chi and the yin and yang of their realtionship...

I would like to nominate the following picture of Lauries sleeping pups. This was one of the first photos I saw on the forum while I was still learning my way around. It is such a sweet picture. laurie sorry it cme out so small when I dragged it from the gallery.


----------



## Thumper

I LOVE that picture of your boys running!!!!!! Perfect choice! 

I also love this one of Maddie and Reece:

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Missy - that is one of my favorites too. I still have the clipping from when that picture made the local newspaper!! 
I just feel that this is going to be way too hard to choose!!!


----------



## Thumper

Oh the sleeping pups! I didnt' even SEE that one, lol........I'm on my first cup of coffee!  That one is also SUPER cute, it really is very tender and special!!

Narrowing down will be hard, but maybe we'll have enough pictures for the next 5 years, ehh? lol

Kara


----------



## Leeann

I love this picture of Dora with her 4th of July bow.


----------



## ama0722

Okay I went thru my favorite challenge so far! I grew up with Golden Retrievers and then I got my malese who wouldn't touch water and avoids puddles. So I was pretty bummed. I didn't realize how much I loved that dog loving water! It was awesome to see Havanese who did and I found out I HAD ONE OF MY OWN! Come on, what else would they do in Cuba to cool down?

Here are some photos that I really liked:
http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=26165&postcount=185
We all love the unusual color of that puppy like a red chocolate!

Quincy as the sexy beach bum! This one even had my husband going "seriously, there is an entire forum for people who did this to their dogs?" Apparently he thought I was the only one!
http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=27673&postcount=228

Winston's first boating trip. I love the one of him watching so excitedly to go with the kids, shows how much he loves them!
http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=30711&postcount=353

Sammy just loving his pool and his drinking fountain!
http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=30191&postcount=318

Minka and Tully and the wonderful scenery they live with all the time!
http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=31447&postcount=395


----------



## Suuske747

Here are some of my favourites,


Taken a year ago,


Also taken a year ago


Sunset lit portrait


My forever favourite picture


----------



## mintchip

WOW great photos!!!


----------



## dboudreau

Great photo ideas. I sure glad I don't have to choose.


----------



## Sissygirl

What about on every page we had the main photo and a small of row of 5/6 across the bottom that represents that month, also.. there is just too many.


I love them all!


----------



## Sissygirl

these are some of my favs of Sis


----------



## Poornima

Gorgeous pictures! All the furbabies are too cute!


----------



## Paige

Wow, I am glad I don't have to choose, Havanese are sooo darn cute.


----------



## Thumper

Amen!!! LOL

What a hard choice. lol, Poor Melissa. Maybe she will end up pulling them out of a hat. ound: 

Kara


----------



## Amy R.

Wonderful pictures. Good luck, Melissa! There are so many, perhaps a printed collection could also be assembled? Ok, how about a coffee table book, lol !


----------



## Sissygirl

WOW!

I love the idea of a coffee table book!


----------



## Amy R.

Nothing like being ambitious ound:


----------



## Thumper

Ohhh...coffee table book? I like it! 

I am going to be broke! ound: 

Kara


----------



## marjrc

O.k., I found the thread. Boy, it didn't take long for the photos to come pouring in!

Oh my, I love so many of the pics included here and I LOVE the idea of scrolling through the pages to see them all. Melissa, thank you for taking this on, though I dont' envy you the task at all. You're a sweetie! 

Those pics of Dora are beauties! Sam and Stogie are just about the most photogenic dogs I've seen! The Goldie/Gucci purse one is a keeper! Oh dear, I can't even begin to comment on them all. I love almost all of Quincy's shots - he's the cat's meow!

Off the top of my head, more of my faves, other than the ones already picked are:

Dusty: http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/1180/cat/500/ppuser/136

Mojito and Bruiser (after all, it's on that lady's website promoting her book!!!LOL): http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/554/cat/500/ppuser/362

Paige's boys (perfect example of how varied our Havs can look): http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/894/cat/500/ppuser/60

Any and all pictures of Kahlua (can't get enough of her).

Mitzi, Reci and Sammy: http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/905/cat/552

Salsa from Saltangohavs: http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/30/cat/500/ppuser/6

Honey Poney's "Mother Love" is stunning: http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/900/cat/500/ppuser/896

Banzei: http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/749/cat/500/ppuser/727

O.k...... this is hopeless. I'm browsing the gallery and realize that I could never begin to figure out which photos are my faves. There are too many of them!!! I've only named a fraction of those that I like! :frusty:

Amanda, that one of Sammy, licking at the water spray is my fave too. Thank you! 

Here are some of Ricky and Sammy that I've always liked:


----------



## marjrc

Sissygirl said:


> these are some of my favs of Sis


Marie those are ADORABLE pics of Sissy!!!!!! You might want to save some more of those for the October Challenge though.


----------



## Leeann

Marj are you giving away hints for Oct. photo challange??


----------



## mintchip

marjrc said:


> Marie those are ADORABLE pics of Sissy!!!!!! You might want to save some more of those for the October Challenge though.


Which is??????????????????


----------



## KarenG

*Hi from Annie B*

Hi everyone!

My name is Annie B. The "B" is for "Beans" of which I am full of all the time! When I am not at home with my Mom and Dad here in Canada :canada: or with them in the sunny south, then I stay here at the Doggie S'Paw (Paws Fur A Little) with the rest of my friends.

Karen said I am soooooo cute that I should send in these pictures. The one on the table is just after I had my S'Paw treatment and the other one is me, just waiting for the pooch cookies to cool. And one at the edge of the pool trying to get up the nerve to jump in. I really don't understand why I have to but Mom thinks I should be able to swim.

I love being a Havanese! And I love it when I get to see all the other little Hav's all around the country. In fact I just love everybody and everything!

Your friend,

Annie B.


----------



## mintchip

adorable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amy R.

so cute!


----------



## TnTWalter

PET PEEVE ALERT!!
I can't STAND having to click to see pictures so here's a quick tutorial! LOL.

You can click on the box with a mountain in it on the menu above where you're typing your message. A box will come up asking for the url [http://etc.] you paste it in that box [make sure you don't end up with double http://, and the image will show up.

OR you can just add *







* to the end of the weblink

Now show me more pretty pictures please, but don't make me click, I'm too tired! LOL.
eace:


----------



## dboudreau

TnTWalter said:


> PET PEEVE ALERT!!
> I can't STAND having to click to see pictures so here's a quick tutorial! LOL.
> 
> You can click on the box with a mountain in it on the menu above where you're typing your message. A box will come up asking for the url [http://etc.] you paste it in that box [make sure you don't end up with double http://, and the image will show up.
> 
> OR you can just add *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * to the end of the weblink
> 
> Now show me more pretty pictures please, but don't make me click, I'm too tired! LOL.
> eace:


Sorry, Trish, but I'm pretty computer challenged, what do we paste in the box?


----------



## Thumper

Annie is adorable 

Have you all seen some of the new ones of Quincy and Sissy? Too cute!

Kara


----------



## Julie

Thanks Kara...but Quincy is not groomed enough and stain-free in this chef one.:nono:


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh my!

Those of Quincy are just way too cute!!!


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> Thanks Kara...but Quincy is not groomed enough and stain-free in this chef one.:nono:


Ahhh..But we all know that Havs don't always look like they should prance around the ring...

Shouldn't they be ready for an impromptu romp in the leaves? ound: He looks great to me! You are being too critical, mom! 

Kara


----------



## Paige

You have a hidden talent Julie, maybe you need to go find somewhere to take photography classes and open up your own studio.


----------



## mintchip

reece said:


> You have a hidden talent Julie, maybe you need to go find somewhere to take photography classes and open up your own studio.


Julie you could give classes to us!!


----------



## Julie

Oh goodness------you are all too kind!Thanks for feeding the ego!:laugh:


----------



## Havtahava

I'm late to the topic, but I love this picture of Maddy in the Gallery. And her photo can't be posted (hotlinked) here because of the protection that Melissa added to the gallery.


----------



## mintchip

Havtahava said:


> I'm late to the topic, but I love this picture of Maddy in the Gallery. And her photo can't be posted (hotlinked) here because of the protection that Melissa added to the gallery.


Kimberly I agree!
Thank you Melissa for adding the extra protection on our photos.
Sally


----------



## susaneckert

Calenders great idea one per month of the camera bug people start off with the ones already used for each month challenge and starting off with Oct pictures challenge would actually be for Nov. type pictures something to think about . Every one could vote on the other months that is already posted. Love the ideas . I love to see all the pictures Some day I will get a good camera To bad my PC crashed I lost all my pictures


----------



## Thumper

I LOVE That picture of Maddie! I agree, that one is a must! 

In fact, that is one of the pictures that I fell in love with way back when I first found this forum!

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl

I absolutely love this picture!

Fun Fun Fun

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php?photo=1210


----------



## marjrc

Trish, I SO agree with you! I also think it's a royal pain having to click on all the links to veiw the pics. I tried linking them, but as Kimberly has just said, it doesn't work!  There's a good reason for the extra security though. 

Kimberly, I adore that one of Maddie but had to stop naming pics because my post is ridiculously long as it is!! LOL

Sorry about the links! I tried!


----------



## Havtahava

marjrc said:


> Trish, I SO agree with you! I also think it's a royal pain having to click on all the links to veiw the pics. I tried linking them, but as Kimberly has just said, it doesn't work!  There's a good reason for the extra security though.
> ...
> 
> Sorry about the links! I tried!


I know several ways of getting around most security measures to hotlink photos, but Melissa put up a really good method that made it too much of a hassle to continue (smart gal!). There was one other way, but it would have lost the quality of the photo in doing it, so it was easier to just link to it instead.


----------



## Amy R.

The picture of Maddie in the wind has got to be for one of the winter months. Stunning.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kara, I love your new avatar....Gucci is a cutie!!


----------



## Thumper

Thank you 

Kara

PS. Regarding the links: I will try to put the picture here w/o a link whenever possible, ladies..unless it is protected otherwise.


----------



## JASHavanese

TnTWalter said:


> PET PEEVE ALERT!!
> I can't STAND having to click to see pictures so here's a quick tutorial! LOL.
> 
> You can click on the box with a mountain in it on the menu above where you're typing your message. A box will come up asking for the url [http://etc.] you paste it in that box [make sure you don't end up with double http://, and the image will show up.
> 
> OR you can just add *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * to the end of the weblink
> 
> Now show me more pretty pictures please, but don't make me click, I'm too tired! LOL.
> eace:


Do what to who?????? What mountain?
Oh my give me back my dunce hat. I'd just take a screen shot of it and post it in the body of the reply box.


----------



## Leeann

Jan you crack me up, dont you have new pictures to post?? A little birdie told me we may get to see some wet doggies...:bathbaby:


----------



## Sissygirl

Look at Reece's pic of her two babies - oooh so cute I think calendar worthy!


----------



## anneks

ok I had to post this one....I am thinking Valentine's day. Now I will go find more I have seen and loved, though a lot have already been posted.


----------



## Thumper

That Brady picture cracks me up EVERY time! ound: OMG, too funny!

And Paige's boys look GREAT! So kissable. They look very clean to me? Who says you can't keep more than one looking smashing??

Kara


----------



## anneks

More I love, I can't find all the ones I love in the threads but not the galleries.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/2/cat/500/ppuser/1/sl/m

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/483/cat/533

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/1146/cat/500/ppuser/1284

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/902/cat/500/ppuser/896

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/994/cat/500/ppuser/747

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/908/cat/500/ppuser/178

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/997/cat/500/ppuser/765


----------



## marjrc

No, Anne, the pics in the gallery can't be inserted in here, but you could copy and paste the link to them if you like. It's something Melissa had to do to protect our pics in there. Long story, but some woman had stolen a lot of our pics and had them on her website promoting a book. Not good!


----------



## anneks

Yes, I remember the whole website issue, just didn't think about it.


----------



## casperkeep

*Too sweet!!*

Here is a picture I took of Jillee when we first got her. I like this picture alot!!! This picture I thought was cute....she looks like she is in a daze...soo many to choose from!!!


----------



## CacheHavs

anneks said:


> More I love, I can't find all the ones I love in the threads but not the galleries.
> 
> http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/1146/cat/500/ppuser/1284
> 
> [/URL]


anneks, Thanks for putting a nomination in for my Oskarka doing agility, it was sure a surprise to open that link and see her. That is truly on of my Favorite shots of her, and since then have not been able to get another good one
Thanks again that means alot:biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl

I love this picture of Oliver


----------



## BeverlyA

This is one of my all time favorite pictures off the forum

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/120/cat/fav

I would buy a calendar of any of Missy's photos and Quincy is too cute for words. (I think he's stuffed!)

I remember a lot of other really wonderful beach shots on here that might have been from the month of "your Hav in the water"?

This shot of Yoda always makes me smile

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/53

And I think these action shots are spectacular.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/210/cat/fav

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/92

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/101

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/124

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/121

This is what I would use for the cover

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/336

Thanks to everyone for all the beautiful Hav pictures!
Beverly


----------



## Judy A

There are so many good photos on this forum....whew, it's going to be hard to pick! Many of my favorites have already been mentioned and I really do love that one of Cash, Beverly.
Here are a couple of Izzy and Zoey that I likeI think it's Izzy, Zoey, Zoey and Izzy...)


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh how cute!

I love the last picture


----------



## Doggie Nut

Ohhhh....they are all tooo cute to pick!!!!!


----------



## Julie

I love those pictures too Judy---especially the first one of Izzy.:kiss:What a cutie with her head tilt!And I love picture 3 of Zoey in the fall leaves!What a cute girl!:kiss:

I think there are so many good pictures on the forum that it would be very difficult to narrow it down to just 12 or 18 or so.......Of course,at least in my case,I don't think mine are of a quality Melissa is looking for,with the right pixels or whatever it is.My camera limits what I can do---fortunately for me,my dog doesn't!ound:Isn't that always how it works?ound:I looked at a "real" camera at Sears---it was very nice--but I think it was also 800.00!


----------



## susaneckert

Yes the camera that are real nice are up there in price I wonder if there is a camera that is not costly that will capture the action shot pictures Im still looking


----------



## irnfit

I put my "new" camera on my Christmas Wish list. They can all chip in and get it for me.


----------



## Lina

I'm excited because I was just told I will be getting a digital SLR camera from my fiance for Christmas! The only reason he told me was because I told him I was going to go out and buy one and he had to talk me out of it. LOL. I'm SO excited! I'm going to buy it with him, though, so it won't be a surprise at all, but I don't care! I get the nice camera I have always wanted!


----------



## susaneckert

Lucky you make sure you check the action shot setting that is a must


----------



## Julie

:whoo:Lina!You go girl!That's how you get the "right" one!That guy of yours is taking his training well!:becky::laugh:


----------



## marjrc

I created a signature tag with a photo that a friend took of Ricky. It is the most beautiful photo I have of him, I think. It's a close up of his face and the original size of her photo is 44 meg. so it's very high res. I resized it way down and made this little tag out of it, but if it's a possible choice for a calendar, then I can send the original size as well as written permission from this woman to allow us to use it, with credit going to her of course. This small image of it doesn't do it justice.

No, he doesn't have shiny, wet stuff on his mouth area. It's just because I reduced the picture that it looks like that. lol

I love this shot of Sammy in the pool. There is also this funny and yet typical Hav picture of Ricky's tongue hanging way out after a bout of RLH outdoors.

I have the original files in high res.


----------



## Laurief

I love that photo in the pool!!


----------



## mintchip

Great photos!!!


----------



## havaluv

Oh my! These are all so incredible! Such creativity and the love just pours from these pictures. I don't know how one could possibly decide!


----------



## casperkeep

That picture is too cute!!!! I like the watering squrting out like that i would like to have a pool like that next year for the girls!!!


----------



## ama0722

Marj,
Is Ricky's tongue one of those fake plastic ones the dog has to hold on too!!! Too cute!

Amanda


----------



## ChristineL

All of the pics are great! I especially love the one of Sam jumping.

Here are my fave pics of my pair.

http://picasaweb.google.com/clknight/Dogs

I love the calendar idea. We have so many beautiful Havanese here.

Christine


----------



## Thumper

Those are great pictures, Christine!  And Marj, I love the pictures of the boys! Those are wonderful! We have alot of great pictures here!

Kara


----------



## ChristineL

Thanks Kara! You have some adorable pics of Gucci girl as well - I love the ones in her pram.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

You all take such great pictures!!


----------



## marjrc

Amanda, his tongue does look so fake, doesn't it? LOL Thanks for the compliments. Like Kara says, we all have such darn great-looking Hav pictures here!

Christine, I love the pictures of your two. For some reason, I get emtional when I see pics of Kahlua. It's almost embarrassing to admit, but I was teary eyed viewing a slide show of your photos. Maybe I just didn't get enough sleep last night, I dunno.... lol I think it has to do with her eyes. Ricky has light brown eyes like Kahlua's and I find them so human-like. I saw a Griffon mix a week ago that had such human eyes, I almost cried looking into them. Crazy, eh? lol 

O.k........ now I'm just rambling...... Just had to say that I love seeing everyone's gorgeous pictures. It is a terrible "poison" for an MHS sufferer such as myself. sigh...........


----------



## jolynn

Here's one from Spring of Skiver jumping on the deck. I thought it was a cute one. I hope I attached it right...haven't done it in a while!!


----------



## Thumper

Oh that one is cute! 

Here are the best ones I have of Gucci, I think:

Kara


----------



## havaluv

Gucci is such a beauty! I love her bling!


----------



## Julie

These are great pictures!
Do you think they will be decided upon and a calendar will be out before January?I always buy mine in Nov/Dec.
Any hope for 2008?


----------



## Beamer

I guess i better start posting some of The beamer! So, how is this all working? 12 pictures will be selected? and who is selecting the photos?

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## dboudreau

That is definitely my favorite pic of Sammy. 

Little Skiver is precious.

Princess Gucci, too adorable. 

Izzy and Zoey too cute.

I'm sure glad I don't have to pick the pictures. I don't envy Melissa at all.


----------



## Sissygirl

OHHHHH! Gucci Girl! That first one is adorable.


----------



## ChristineL

Marj, you are SO funny 

Thanks for that, I do get a bit emotional myself with Kahlua when she looks at me with those big eyes. 

I put this little slideshow of the girls together to test out a new program I found.

http://i-like-penguins.blogspot.com/2007/09/bringing-sexy-back.html


----------



## irnfit

Christine, that was great. I wish it was longer.


----------



## Lina

Christine, I really enjoyed that slideshow! I love both your pups, but Kahlua has really stolen my heart. I LOVE her eyes and her coloring. I am convinced that my next pup needs to be red or chocolate. SO beautiful!


----------



## ChristineL

Lina, thanks for your comments  I think Kubrick's colouring is so beautiful! You definitely need a little chocolate Hav to finish off your collection  I got her by chance actually - there's only one breeder in my state and after waiting for months and months, Kahlua was the pup he offered me - he thought she would be too large to show, plus they don't like the chocolate colour at dog shows in Australia. I felt so lucky that the "reject" pup was so perfect


----------



## Alexa

I love the bath one..that look and wet "do" is priceless.

And waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa - looking at your Europe slideshow makes me homesick....if you went to see Neuschwanstein Castle you were right there in my hometown!! My highschool is literally right below the castle down in the village. Great pictures all around. I was just home in the summer and my sister is coming to visit in three weeks, now I really can't wait!!

Alexa


----------



## ChristineL

Hey Alexa,

That must have been quite amazing growing up in that town - it was so beautiful! One of my favourite places I saw on my trip 

Christine


----------



## Alexa

It definitely is a wonderful place to grow up....it's funny... as a kid living in a town with a whooping 14.000 or so people living in it and a high school that had a graduating class of **52**, it felt so B O R I N G, but becoming an adult has shown me just how beautiful it is there. I do love living in Washington State, probably because there is plenty of mountains and the water - just like home!!


----------



## Kathy

WOW!!!!!!!!!! WHAT AWESOME HAVANESE PICTURES!!!! 

I know I am seeing this thread for the first time so am a wee bit behind, but I can honestly say, I have no idea how only a few of these fantastic pictures will be chosen for a calendar. I LOVE the idea of a coffee table book. 

It was so much fun to sit here this morning with my coffee and surrounded by my neezer's looking at all these great pictures of a breed I love!!!! You guys rock!!! 

I would buy the coffee table book for sure!!!!!


----------



## Poornima

I agree with Kathy that we need a coffe table book. I enjoyed all the picture and the furbabies are sooooo adorable that it is tough to pick just a few. 

Marj, what cute pictures of Sammy and Ricky! They are adorable. Kara, Gucci is so lovely.


----------



## TnTWalter

*OK...all the pics are great...and we all have beautiful dogs...*

I'm just afraid that feelings are going to get hurt if someone's dog isn't selected.

It's a great idea in theory but it has the potential for disaster.

Whether one person picks all dogs or if you take it to a vote of everyone, it still becomes a popularity contest. We all love our dogs and think they're the cutest, etc. and feelings will be hurt.

I just don't feel comfortable with this even though it's a great idea.

May I suggest people can select their 12 favorite and someone can be in charge of getting them made? It can be their 12 favorites? OR....their dog can be the cover dog and and the inserts could be set in stone so you could still get bulk discount? Or we could even do smaller pics so each month has 12 shots and you can arbitrarily say anyone with posts >250 or whatever gets on the calendar or whatever it takes to have all dogs that want to be included...or some idea like that?

Just throwing it out there. I'd hate to see this board become divided over something that's supposed to be fun.

eace:


----------



## Laurief

Trish, I so agree with you!! I have been thinking that all along. We all have such beautiful pups, who may not be perfectly groomed, or perfectly behaved, but they are perfect to each of us! I could see where some feelings could get hurt. I love the idea of each choosing your own 12, as I was going to try to do that for hubby but have not gotten around to it.
Since Melissa started the forum we should have Stogie & Goldie on the cover!!
Just my opinion..


----------



## Melissa Miller

HOLY COW! hahaha SO many good photos. I agree a coffee table book must be done! I have been designing some albums, and am making one for Goldie and Stogie, so I could surely design a coffee table book. I was actually wanting to do one of all the monthly photo challenges. Put all the photos in a book for the year. 

Honestly as far as hurt feelings, I get that. BUT it will by NO means be a popularity contest. When I look for pics, Im looking for well executed photography, good resolution and many other things. So if you just dont have ANY good photos of your dogs, go have some made. Im not picking any photos based on the people who own the dogs. It will just be based on the photos. Its not personal. A coffee table book would be a great way to include almost everybody. 

I will get to work on this and have something in the next couple of days. FOR SURE A CALENDAR BY 08.

Edited, thanks Laurie, for suggesting Goldie and Stogie, that was sweet. We have A LOT to choose from however.


----------



## ChristineL

I love the coffee table book idea so we can have lots of pics in it.

Melissa - I think it would be great to have a good range of colours as well - like a rainbow of Havanese  Maybe even some from puppy to adult of the same dogs, showing the coat changes?

I resize my pics so I can upload them - if you would like to use any of mine I can give them to you full-size.
Thanks!
Christine


----------



## Laurief

Melissa, I wanted to submit a picute, but do I just download it here?


----------



## Thumper

I don't think my feelings would be hurt because I know I am not a gifted photographer! LOL, Nor, do I own a great camera...it only works when it wants to! ound:

I'm happy to hear there will be one for 08! 

If anyone wants a calendar w/ their own dog's picture in it, you can have them made at Cafe press or any photo site, just be sure you ask people if you can use their pictures. I did ask a few people about using their pictures and I did get one rejection/no. 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Kara, I tried to do a calendar on Cafe press but got very confused. Do I print it? Do they do it? The pictures that I tried to put in were too small on the page. I got frusstrated & left the site, any suggestions?


----------



## Thumper

Gosh,

I haven't gotten that far yet! LOL, I am still figuring out pictures. 

I did fiddle with the calendar maker at "Snapfish.com", and that one seemed easier, but at the time I didn't have enough pictures w/ the right resolution!

I need to get about 4-5 more pictures. I may go check it out later today and let you know. Did you have full resolution on the pictures? 
Kara


----------



## Leeann

I feel the same way as Kara, I am not good with a camera at all..
I know some people are more sensative than others but we need to look at this calendar in a different way. How many people buy a calendar every year? I know I do and if I can buy one that has some of the greatest havs in the world and know the money I spend is for a good cause then that's the one I am buying. I think it will be fun to flip that page everymonth and say ohh that's so-n-so's baby isnt he/she/they adorable.


----------



## Thumper

I know! I may hold out on making one? Or just make one of Gucci for my DH. I know the forum one will be WONDERFUL no matter what photos are chosen,

But I do agree...well, INSIST that Melissa put Goldie and Stogie in there since her photos of them are top notch and they are the dogs that are responsible for the forum even being here! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Here are a couple of Lily that are my absolute favorites. If you like one, what do I need to do, or do I need to change the size?


----------



## Paige

AAAAAWWWWWWWW she is so cute


----------



## mintchip

Those are great shots of Lily


----------



## Thumper

Lily is SO cute! Her personality just shines in her pictures 

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl

I love the second picture of Lily with her head cocked a little - so cute!


----------



## Julie

I love the idea of the coffee table book too.I want a forum calender no matter who's dog is pictured.....I think we all think our dogs are the cutest,but it isn't based on cute.I know for sure,I'd be hard pressed to find perhaps 2 or 3 pictures with decent resolution etc.necessary probably for this feat......I won't be hurt....I completely understand.I'm pretty limited what I can do with a Kodak Easy Share camera......but that's ok---it is great fun just trying and posting them on the forum.

I look forward to both Melissa---no pressure you know?ound:


----------



## Laurief

I too LOVE the coffee table book idea!! The problem with that is going to be that there are so many great pics on this forum of these beautiful dogs that it will weigh 50 lbs and probably break the coffee table!!!!


----------



## Julie

ound:Laurie!ound:

ound:Melissa maybe could make them like encyclopedias and have volumes A-Z!ound:


----------



## Laurief

Dont you think that is true Julie?? I like that idea, encyclopedias - or a monthly coffee table book. Each one for special things for that month!!
Boy Melissa is gonna hate ever bringing this up!!


----------



## Thumper

Nah..the books are a great idea

Melissa could make alot of $$ to help support the forum with them. I'm sure the forum isn't free and a labor of love for her and Dawna! I bet they would sell on Amazon like hotcakes! Havanese people LOVE pictures! lol

Kara


----------



## Julie

Well I'm guessing the encylcopedias thing is outound::boink:Though I can't imagine why?ound:

Everyone's hav could be pictured a time or two and maybe it would be 30 pounds instead!ound:


----------



## Julie

Thumperlove said:


> Havanese people LOVE pictures! lol
> 
> Kara


ound:Or all us crazies do!ound:
Sorry-just feeling silly today!eace:


----------



## marjrc

Melissa, I agree with you. You are the one producing the calendar and you are the professional here. I know you will pick according to how great the photos are and how well they can be used in the calendar so I have no problem with that. I mean, I'm no pro at taking pictures and my feelings wouldn't be hurt at all!  I would enjoy viewing each month's pictures(s) of any dog here!

Laurie, you're a nut!! LOL Ok.... so Julie too! Bunch of nuts!  LOL Those pics of Lily are my favorite too, Laurie!

I don't think there is any room left on my coffee table for one more book!! AACCKK!!! But I love the idea..... 

Melissa, when is the cut off date for submitting pictures?


----------



## Julie

Well Marj--you're gonna have to throw out those other things cluttering your coffee table--a forum coffee table book is VERY IMPORTANT!:wink::boink::wink:


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser

I just want to know when I can buy the calender. I plan to give a few of them as X Mas gifts. 

All the dogs are great, all I ask is you try and use the pictures that best capture the breed's spirit. 

I see them as a Funny Happy Breed of dog.

Thanks


----------



## marjrc

George, I agree. The spirit of the Hav is what attracts most of us to this breed so it would be an important criteria in selecting the photos for the calendar. Good question about when though! I hadn't thought of that. 

Julie, stop poking me will ya?!! Of COURSE I'd find room for a coffee table book! LOL The kids think I'm already way too Hav-crazy, so what's a couple more items thrown around the house? HA !


----------



## Julie

marjrc said:


> Julie, stop poking me will ya?!! Of COURSE I'd find room for a coffee table book! LOL The kids think I'm already way too Hav-crazy, so what's a couple more items thrown around the house? HA !


It is so much fun Marj!:boink:ound::boink:ound:

I'm going to duck quick if you fish smack me!ound:


----------



## marjrc

You asked for it!!!

:fish::fish: ound: :fish: LOL


----------



## Doggie Nut

Marj, that has to be one of the funniest yet!! Thanks for the laugh....I needed it today!!ound:


----------



## Julie

ound:ound:ound:That's the cutest thing Marj!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Laurief

Marj, you made me laugh out loud!!! That is hilarious!


----------



## Melissa Miller

OH MY 
Yall are cracking me up. 
UM monthly coffee table books??? Are yall on CRACK?! ound:

But I do like the volumes idea. Because it can be added to and we could make them look similar with different photos. It would be a must for every household hehe. 

Im starting to collect photos and think of layouts. So keep bringing in photos, Ill be scaling this thread and finding my favs. 

Do you think I should post the layout when Im done or make it a surprise?


----------



## Laurief

Yes, Melissa, we are all a little nuts!! I say if you have to contact photo owners for better sized pics, swear them to secrecy, and then make it a surprise. That would be really nice!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller

I agree Laurie, and plus I may ask for a lot of photos but not put them in. It just depends on how the layout works. 

Im making two calendars so it will help. I am doing one with photos from the Monthly Challenges for each month. So that will help more members. Thanks Marj for doing that!!!!!


----------



## mintchip

This is one of my favorite photos of Oliver.


----------



## Julie

Sounds great Melissa!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Ok For like TWO days I am going to turn off right click protection in the gallery. This is so I can copy some of the photos and make a mock layout. So if anyone wants to grab a photo to submit for the calendar here is your chance, I am doing it now.  
Melissa


----------



## Julie

These are my favorites of Quincy....and a funny one of Sam I think is charming:


----------



## Julie

There have been quite afew nominations---hard to keep track of---but here are some of my favorite photos I found pretty quickly


----------



## Julie

oops-----one of the most intensely colored havs I've seen----


----------



## marjrc

Melissa, you totally rock!! TWO calendars! Thank YOU for allowing me to have fun with the monthly challenges. I love doing them and seeing what everyone comes up with. 

So glad to make you guys laugh. I thought that fish cartoon was a cutie. lol

Wow! Julie, whose Hav is this last one? You chose really beautiful, stunning photos, of Quincy and of the others. It's going to be a tough decision to make and I'm so glad it ain't me making it!! lol

Here are some more: 



























I would love to see pics of Havs doing agility, RLH, in the snow , etc....


----------



## marjrc

Those are pics of Beamer, Dora and one of Heather's I think... (sorry, not sure which one!)


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, do you know who that dog is? I don't remember seeing that picture before.

Here are two more - 
Maddy:









and 
Hank:


----------



## ChristineL

Thanks for nominating that puppy one of Kahlua, Julie  I scanned a print of that - I can scan the negative for a higher-quality image if it was chose. It was pre-digital! So long ago!

I love that pic of Maddy with the wind in her hair.


----------



## ChristineL

Melissa,

I had some problems submitting pics to the gallery - I have some good pics of mine uploaded to my picasa web gallery if you'd like to take a look:

http://picasaweb.google.com/clknight/Dogs


----------



## MaddiesMom

Sadly, I haven't taken the time to go through my pics. Here's 3 off the top of my head that I like of Maddie.


----------



## Havtahava

Neat pictures, Jeanne. I've never seen that last one of her. I love it! May I snag a copy?


----------



## MaddiesMom

Havtahava said:


> Neat pictures, Jeanne. I've never seen that last one of her. I love it! May I snag a copy?


Well of course, Kimberly. She's *your* girl, too! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Done! I still like to ask anyway.  Thank you.


----------



## mintchip

Melissa---
I hope it won't be too late to get some Gromet shots in Friday.
Sally


----------



## Julie

The last picture I posted was Benigna's dog "Beer".She hasn't posted in quite awhile,but it is a gorgeous colored hav.


----------



## Julie

Love all the pictures of Miss Maddie!I hadn't seen that last one either---she sure has beautiful eyes/face!


----------



## Julie

More pictures I love:


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Julie, I love that one too. I wanted to add one that is in my gallery but dont know how to get it,- help!!!


----------



## Thumper

Those are all really great pictures! I know Melissa has alot of great ones to choose from the Calendar will be fabulous! I can't wait!! :whoo:

Kara


----------



## ChristineL

I LOVE the puppy one with the tulips. Whose puppy is that? I remember it being someone's avitar ...


----------



## Paige

These are my favorites of my boys...


----------



## Paige

Here are some of my favorites...


----------



## Julie

ChristineL said:


> I LOVE the puppy one with the tulips. Whose puppy is that? I remember it being someone's avitar ...


That puppy is Houston.


----------



## Paige

Here's a cute one of Shelby.....Julie where's the pictures of Quincy sitting in your flowers?


----------



## Laurief

My favorite of Lexi and Logan are: Logan is such a "puppy" into everything!!


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser

Poor Melissa Is going to be cross eyed with all these great pictures. The Obi-Malcom picture is adorable.


----------



## Paige

How about these killer eyelashes...


----------



## Havtahava

Paige, who is that on the right? That looks so much like my first Hav, Asher:


----------



## Paige

Mojito(George) hav.

They do look alike


----------



## Havtahava

Those sables with the light mask really seem to show off their eyelashes.


----------



## Julie

Where are those pictures of the "exquisite litter" in the library?Those are adorable pictures!

I don't know Paige.....oh,I think you mean the marigolds?That's in a challenge(last month I think)


----------



## mintchip

I love this photo Martin took of Oliver at a recent playdate


----------



## Paige

Here''s a cutie


----------



## Julie

Here is a few more I think are great----


----------



## mintchip

Hope it's not to late


----------



## susaneckert

OH OH I love the star wars one ound:ound:ound:LIke Yoda ound:


----------



## Amy R.

Oh, Sally, that's fantastic. Look how much Gromet & Oliver love each other already!


----------



## Amy R.

Paige and Julie~~those are great. Like I said before, we have so many, we need a coffee table book.


----------



## Missy

I nominate all that have come before (good luck Melissa!) but here is one of my all time favorite pictures as well as my favorites of my boys


----------



## Melissa Miller

Im working on the pages. Im trying to set it up so we can have more than one photo on a page but it doesn't look cheesy.


----------



## Judy A

good luck, Melissa....you have quite the chore ahead of you as there are so many cute pictures on the forum!!


----------



## Julie

I think this picture looks like it should be in a calendar or coffee table book Melissa........


----------



## Julie

I love this one too.....I know it's been nominated,but I just love it!


----------



## luv3havs

I love that picture too. It captures the spirit of the Havs as they run to catch up with the ball. Breathtaking..


----------



## Leslie

Yep, Jasper and Cash chasing the ball gets my vote!


----------



## Judy A

It's almost surreal....It has to one of my favorites!


----------



## marjrc

That one of your boys, Missy, has me shaking my head with wonder. It's a great shot and is so very playful, just like our Havs are.

Any photo of Stogie and/or Goldie is definitely coffee book/calendar material!!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Yall do me a favor. I love most of the photos in this thread. I am going to use what I can. Please send me the HIGH RESOLUTION copy if you can. If you have cropped it, you might want to send me the uncropped version. I created a new mail box for the photos.

[email protected]

What I dont get via email I will track down through the members, but if yall do this it will shave off some time.

THANKS
Melissa


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and Jesse


----------



## Melissa Miller

Just bumping this for those who havent emailed there photos in. I will start contacting people before long. I have been somewhat out of commission the last few days but i am working on it, and getting your emails! Thanks


----------



## Laurief

Melissa, not to sound dumb - although I am about this - what exactly does a "high resolution" picture mean? I am lucky that I could figure how to get the pic from the digital camera to the computer. I assume if you need a "high resolution " pic from you you will email me - cause I am clueless


----------



## ama0722

Melissa,
Are you going to tell everyone which pictures so we don't send you every picture we placed on the forum over the last year? For some of us there are LOTS <BG> Sorry, trying to avoid you being overwhelmed as well!

Amanda


----------



## Kathy

OH WOW!!! I LOVE coming back to this thread and seeing the wonderful, beautiful, fun, great pictures of Havanese! Many of you are very talented, wish I could take good pics!! There are sooooooooo many great ones!!! Tractor Hav, Star Wars Hav, Beware of Dog Hav, Chasing Ball hav, baby and Hav (they both had the same eye action going on!), oh my, just so many wonderful pictures.


----------



## Suuske747

Julie said:


> The last picture I posted was Benigna's dog "Beer".She hasn't posted in quite awhile,but it is a gorgeous colored hav.


Are you sure it's Beer? Looks like Luna to me... Anne-fiek hasn't posted in quite a while, because she's really busy....
Do you remember the beach-walk video I posted? Beer was there too 
Here's a more recent picture of Luna and Beer  I know she doesn't mind me bragging for her  She knows I love her dogs hahahaha

young Luna 









Luna, recently









Beer, recently









As you see, Beer and Luna , being siblings, really look alike..... and I am completely in love with their colouring


----------



## Suuske747

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=47062&postcount=57

Hey Melissa, I'm not sure if I misunderstood the posts.....do you want us to mail all pictures in this thread? Or just the pictures of the ppl you have approached? 
I have nominated some Sierra Pictures in the above linked post....but I am not sure which ones, if any I need to e-mail you.....

Also if anyone has nominated (I think I saw some posts ago) pictures from honeyponeys or benigna's house then let me know which ones, then I'll contact them to send it to Melissa.....I think some of you have been talking about honeyponeys Mother Love picture.....

greetings, 
Suzanne


----------



## Julie

I love both those dogs Suzanne!They are gorgeous!I do think I had them mixed up...but I love Luna's color when she was younger,and Beer now!WOW!Beautiful beautiful colored dogs.:hug:


----------



## Kathy

Suzanne,
You have beautiful dogs!!!! Do you have a web site?


----------



## mckennasedona

Now, who wouldn't love a dog named Beer!! Hmmm, maybe when I get a boy..... 
Absolutely beautiful photos Suzanne


----------



## Suuske747

Kathy said:


> Suzanne,
> You have beautiful dogs!!!! Do you have a web site?


Thanks, but unfortunately I can't take the credit for Luna and Beer, (Beer = Bear in dutch) Those are the beautiful dogs of Anne-Fiek, from Benigna's House. She doesn't have a website on her dogs, only her art http://www.tweekunst.nl . 
Neither do I, but I did put some on Facebook and I do have a Dutch Hav-forum and yes we are working on a calendar too, but we actually had 60 pictures nominated and now are voting  As we have only a small 100 members for the moment, that's not a difficult thing to do  
Sierra is my only hav. I have been thinking about making a website with my favourite shots of Sierra & friends, but I had to put that thought in the freezer as my fulltime teaching job and the forum is quite time-consuming....and I still favour personal time with Sierra over laptop anytime 

thanks for your compliments, I'll pass them on to Anne-Fiek


----------



## Thumper

Gorgeous pictures! Susanne, there are some stunning Havs over there  Beer and Luna have the neatest coloring. Are they brindles? Pretty!

Kara


----------



## Suuske747

thank you Kara 

Well I guess in USA one would call them brindles....here it's simply a Sable, with intense colouring..... 
yes they are absolutely beautiful!!!
Luna's and Beer's father is honeyponey's Didit and the mother is El-Afrafi Jippy. The lady at El-afrafi has several intensly coloured sables..... But to be honest, honeyponeys Didit has the most interesting colouring of all!!!
Just go to honeyponey site and click on Didit, he's gone through quite some stages, and now his coat is soooooo amazing, it just keep surprising!! It's gone from sable-white parti to I guess what would be called Brindle.....soooo precious!! So Luna and Beer got their colouring from both their parents....
As Jippy was born a light sable and very much looked like Sierra now, but since she has had her litter, she has turned apricot!! Sooooooo beautiful!!!
Our magical Havs


----------



## Kathy

Suuske747 said:


> thank you Kara
> 
> Well I guess in USA one would call them brindles....here it's simply a Sable, with intense colouring.....
> yes they are absolutely beautiful!!!
> Luna's and Beer's father is honeyponey's Didit and the mother is El-Afrafi Jippy. The lady at El-afrafi has several intensly coloured sables..... But to be honest, honeyponeys Didit has the most interesting colouring of all!!!
> Just go to honeyponey site and click on Didit, he's gone through quite some stages, and now his coat is soooooo amazing, it just keep surprising!! It's gone from sable-white parti to I guess what would be called Brindle.....soooo precious!! So Luna and Beer got their colouring from both their parents....
> As Jippy was born a light sable and very much looked like Sierra now, but since she has had her litter, she has turned apricot!! Sooooooo beautiful!!!
> Our magical Havs


Ahh, that is why I like them so much, Didit is their daddy! I have always liked him a lot and what he has produced. I would also call them sables not brindles. Too many American's get confused too on what is really a true brindle. Whatever the color, I love them all!! <grin>


----------



## Thumper

That's why I asked, I think I get confused because some sables turn more light/cream...whereas brindles tend to change alot more than sables or retain some coloring? lol...it IS confusing to this American! 

I LOVE Honey Poney's website, and Didit is gorgeous!

Darnit....I wish I would've known about Honey Poney when I was in ! LOL
the Netherlands! 
Kara


----------



## JASHavanese

I've got to cover my hav's eyes to type this, but my all time favorite picture is of the one in Sally's signature. What a sweet and innocent face!


----------



## mintchip

Thank you Jan


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, I love Beer! He's very attractive!

Yes, I see sables also talked about incorrectly at times. Sables have dark tips, which are almost always seen on the ears and sometimes on the tail. Brindles have stripes when they are born. Suzanne McKay has some good definitions & descriptions here: Colours of the Rainbow.


----------



## Julie

When do you anticipate the calendar being ready Melissa?Will it be done to order for Christmas gifts?


----------



## Laurief

Good question Julie, I really would love to order a few for Xmas? What do you think Melissa, is it possible?


----------



## Julie

Decided to bump this up so Melissa will see.......:bump:


----------



## Laurief

:bump:


----------



## Melissa Miller

I want to say yes, but I will let you know very SOON. Hopefully today.


----------



## Julie

:dance:Oh good!:dance:


----------



## mintchip

YEAH!!
Thank you.
PS-Hope you are feeling better Melissa!


----------



## Julie

Just checking for information in case Melissa found out.:dance:


----------



## Julie

:bump:Checking for a reply from Melissa........


----------



## Melissa Miller

Yall will be the FIRST to know. 

I am not waiting to hear from anyone, Im trying to see how much I get done.


----------



## Julie

:clap2::whoo::dance:Super Melissa!:dance::whoo::clap2:


----------



## Julie

Any news on the calendar yet Melissa?Is there any hope of getting to order before Christmas?


----------



## Guest

Hey, i just stumbled on this thread..there's is a calendar.?...Where? when???
I would love one! Is it too late?


----------



## Julie

Melissa is making a forum calendar using the forum member dogs----
If we poke her enough!ound:Melissa:boink:Melissa:boink:


----------



## Melissa Miller




----------



## Julie

I'm getting close to a fish smacking aren't I?:fish:ound:


----------



## Leeann

Melissa, you little stinker. Julie just yell if you need any help, I'll hold her while you get the fish LOL.


----------



## Guest

let me know when the dust settles and you are done with all the.. ound::boxing::fish::boom::bump2::crutch: :fencing:


----------



## Beamer

Dont worry guys, there's always 2009.. :deadhorse:
:kev:
:juggle:


----------



## dschles

I just saw the canine cancer calendar. I like the way they put lots of pups into one photo -- check it out at http://www.cafepress.com/sierrapam.193140602. That might be a nice idea for us for the cover or a couple of the months.


----------



## Laurief

I already told Hubby DONT buy me a calendar for Xmas - in hopes this will be ready. Should I tell him otherwise?


----------



## Julie

Leeann said:


> Melissa, you little stinker. Julie just yell if you need any help, I'll hold her while you get the fish LOL.


ound:Thanks for the backup partner!


----------



## Guest

How do I get myself on the list of those who want a calendar??? Is this a puppy for calendar exchange deal???


----------



## Beamer

My wife keeps on beating me over the head with a fish here... so, I dont know what to tell her.. She wants one of these calendars bad!


----------



## Leeann

Just dangling a little carrot for Melissa.. Come on Melissa, we want our calendars..


----------



## Guest

Leeann said:


> Just dangling a little carrot for Melissa.. Come on Melissa, we want our calendars..


GOOD carrot..GREAT carrot!!! Reel her in and net her!


----------



## Julie

Okay Leeann----
You get her down and hold on tight---Ryan you grab and sit on her legs-----I got the big ole' fish:fish::fish::fish:


Did you see that?It was quick!:bolt:


----------



## Julie

:attention:Melissa:attention:

Do you know about the forum calendar yet?:yawn:
Are we gonna have it available by Christmas this year?

Forum members---we are just gonna have to nag and bug Melissa till she gets it done!


----------



## Leeann

Oh Melissa... :ear:


----------



## Melissa Miller

HEHEHE
Ok nagging does NOT work, because it doesnt make ALL my other work go away. 

BUT 
TONY ROMO PHOTOS WORK! 
Getting on this right now!


----------



## Lina




----------



## Leeann

:cheer2: Yea Melissa you are the best!! :cheer2:

I knew a little eye candy wouldn't hurt hehe.


----------



## ama0722

I just hope she doesn't get too distracted looking at him. We will get a calendar of Tony with havanese in the background!

Amanda


----------



## Melissa Miller

Amanda thats a fabulous idea!!!!
Hav-a-romo!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Melissa Miller said:


> Amanda thats a fabulous idea!!!!
> Hav-a-romo!!!!!


2HAV-and-2HOLD!


----------



## Julie

Melissa,
Can you tell us who is on the calendar?
When it will be available and the cost?

Thank you,
Julie


----------



## Laurief

:boink: Melissa, overnight shipping is gonna love us!!! Any ideas when:boink:??


----------



## Julie

I know I have to have a calendar by January 1st.......I guess I'll just go buy one.I know it won't be as cute though!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Im working on it some today. Guys, this is the busiest two months of the year for me, and my little staph infection did not help things. Trust me nagging doesn't help! I put in 8 orders into my lab today and shot a 1 year old. I still have people wanting Christmas Cards which have to be back BEFORE Christmas. I am on my computer 18 hours easy, up until 1am almost every night this week. I AM WORKING! I promise. I got the ads put on here, so at least I can try to off set some of the time/cost. The calendar money is ALL going to rescue, its a total donation of all of us. I HAVE to take care of my money paying clients first. You think you are nagging me? You should see the amount of emails I have from mothers. I literally can not do anything more than what I am doing now. 

I am trying to find out who can get it printed and done in time. And I want to handle the shipping or let a printing company do it. YOU WILL BE THE FIRST to know! I promise!!!!!! 

If you need to buy one, by all means go ahead. I just cant make promises until I know FOR SURE who is going to do it, how much its going to cost etc.... My assistant moved to China, its ALL me.


----------



## Melissa Miller

I forgot to mention the LAUNDRY and the house work and brushing the dogs ( plus the weekly bath) trying to get the Polar Bear photos enlarged for the Polar Bear Charity Party I am having in a week, ohhhhh and then there is the old house I have to get completely cleaned out to go on the market in two weeks. I have a studio I am planning on moving out of in two weeks, hosting a workshop on Dec 15th, and have four house guests on the weekend of the 12th. OH and the leak in the pool... forgot to mention that, so I have been trying to keep salt in it and deal with the pool people. 

OH I am trying to work out daily. WHAT A JOKE!

And I just spent 5 minutes typing this instead of editing drool off a 3 month old. 

Im just saying.


----------



## Laurief

Can we help in any way???


----------



## Leeann

I'll move to TX if you need a new assistant, the only thing I dont do is windows.


----------



## Melissa Miller

I wish there was something you could do....but its all editing and computer work. Oh unless you want to come clean... or walk the dogs...   

Thanks very much. And IM trying to not sound bitchy, I just have to get all this done and be ready to go out of town for a month on Christmas day. I will do it, I just need some patience.


----------



## ama0722

Melissa,
If you don't have time for Salsa- I can puppy sit <BG> See I am totally willing to help!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann

I think Amanda has a secret puppy radar, boy your fast girl.


----------



## ama0722

Leeann,
It isn't a secret! And come on you can do laundry or something to help as well!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief

Melissa, just a suggestion, send Stogie & Goldie to me, I will feed, brush, walk etc them so you can get all your work done!! I feel for you, you have a very full plate. I can wait for a calendar!


----------



## Leeann

I offered to do anything but windows. But if Stogie, Goldie and puppies are involved and I get to play with them during my break I think the windows could get done as well.


----------



## Laurief

Heck if I can get the pups, I will even do toilets!!


----------



## Guest

Melissa Miller said:


> I forgot to mention the LAUNDRY and the house work and brushing the dogs ( plus the weekly bath) trying to get the Polar Bear photos enlarged for the Polar Bear Charity Party I am having in a week, ohhhhh and then there is the old house I have to get completely cleaned out to go on the market in two weeks. I have a studio I am planning on moving out of in two weeks, hosting a workshop on Dec 15th, and have four house guests on the weekend of the 12th. OH and the leak in the pool... forgot to mention that, so I have been trying to keep salt in it and deal with the pool people.
> 
> OH I am trying to work out daily. WHAT A JOKE!
> 
> And I just spent 5 minutes typing this instead of editing drool off a 3 month old.
> 
> Im just saying.


Maybe we should send out an S.O.S....
Sounds like a job for ROMO man and his Dallas Cowboys! ound:


----------



## Melissa Miller

Ok I lied. Nagging must work. I got a lot done tonight. I just have pms. 

BUT all these people with photos need a fish smacking. Only a handful sent me any. 
I am sending emails and pms like a crazy woman. 

I can almost say it WILL be done in time for an early Christmas delivery. 
I want it to be a nice one, and maybe not a lulu thing. So Im working hard. 
Melissa


----------



## Guest

Melissa Miller said:


> Ok I lied. Nagging must work. I got a lot done tonight. I just have pms.
> 
> BUT all these people with photos need a fish smacking. Only a handful sent me any.
> I am sending emails and pms like a crazy woman.
> 
> I can almost say it WILL be done in time for an early Christmas delivery.
> I want it to be a nice one, and maybe not a lulu thing. So Im working hard.
> Melissa


Joking aside...We really do appreciate you, Melissa!!! Thanks! :hug::hail:


----------

